# the #1 thing I hate about soap making!!!



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ya know, I sat here all summer with no orders, soap or otherwise. Yes I had some old issues to clear up. Okay, fine. I put off making soap, cause I had no place to sell it. Have several ideas running though my head. Finally got the pre mix lye figuered out. (maybe I think?) No rush. I finally get some soap orders...yipee okay then. Get things ready so I can finally make some soap. Alright ready to get this going. Pull out my cheapy walmart digital scale, my other scale which was much better broke I haven't even used the new cheapy one yet. I had some special heart shaped silicone molds I wanted to use, so decided to put some water in the cavaties and figure up how many ounces of soap I needed for these six molds with six cavaties each, and was going to make my soap formula accordingly. right. WRONG!

I put one mold upon the scale, started putting water in the cavaties....chatty cathy 6 yr old gd came in talking away to grandma, got distracted, accidently hit the mold, sent it flying along with the water......grrrrrrrrrrr.

water got down in the scale, and fried it! Now mind you, I had to wait half the summer to dig up $25 for this danged scale, it was the only one I could afford. Put off making any soap, finally get to, and screw up the danged scale!!! I just wanted to sit down and cry. I can't replace it right now dang it! So now I'll have to cancel the soap order. GRRRRR. I think I just have bad Karma or something. I just can't seem to do anything right here lately!!!

So the #1 thing I hate about soap making is....*you have to have a scale! you can't make it without one!*

I am so darned bumed! :sigh

Hope everyone else has a better day.

Sheryl


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Check out the Goodwill and your local thrift shop. Goodwill has an auction site now, much like Ebay and I bought some riding gear for my daughter recently with success. Check Craig's list and for that matter check Ebay too. Jennifer


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl just get on the net and find a simple recipe using cups. not the best way in the world but HEY you can get that order out.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

A beginner's recipe to stir the imagination 
There are endless combinations in soapmaking, limited only by your ingenuity, budget and natural law. Keep your first batch simple.

Very simple soap 

1 cup plus 2 tablespoons Crisco

1 1/3 cups olive oil

1/4 cup Red Devil lye

6 fluid ounces cool distilled water



Or call me and I'll bring you my scale for a day or two.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

go read this:
http://millersoap.com/soapsfluid.html


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I put a sheet of plastic wrap over my scale to cover the entire thing - buttons and all. Any spill would be directed away from the scale.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My scale fits in a gallon sized freezer bag. I need to change it now and then but it has save me more than once.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd like to suggest a book that you can get from the library. It's called "The Power of Intention" by Dr. Wayne W. Dyer. I'm sending thoughts of abunance your way, and know that you will figure out a way to get those orders out! 
Anita


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry Sheryl.

Can you buy soap wholesale from another soaper to fill this order?

I put my scale in a gallon ziplock like Kathy suggested. In fact, I think I got the idea from her.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

You guys are great! Always to the rescue. Thank you Sondra, your suggetsions are always welcome! I guess there is more than one way to skin a cat!

As for covering the scale in a gallon baggie....GREAT IDEA....I had it in one!!! til my old timers eyes couldn't see, so like a dummy I took it outta the baggie to read the numbers!!! And of course spilled the water all over it.!!!

Next time, I'll leave it in the baggie, and go get a...ah....dang the glass you look through that makes things look bigger....can't believe I can't remember what they are called.....surely you know what I'm talking about. 

Anyway, thank you so much for the words of encouragement, and the recipes Sondra. I will go look at those links. Am thinking positive thoughts to get though this! :crazy

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you come in my soap room you are standing on a landing. No children are allowed past that landing when I am soaping. It's simply to dangerous for your grand daughter to be anywhere near you when you are soaping. What if that water had been your lye water? Be safe out there! Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

DId you let the scale dry out for a couple of days before you assumed it is completely dead? My son takes away things I 'fry' with water for a week, then a lot of times I get them back- dry & alive!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki - not to worry, it was after her bedtime (I finally have her on a schedule can you believe that!) and she was tucked away in bed fast asleep.



> DId you let the scale dry out for a couple of days before you assumed it is completely dead? My son takes away things I 'fry' with water for a week, then a lot of times I get them back- dry & alive!


 :duh I didn't think about that. I opened it up and took a hair dryer to it. still didn't work. I may try it in a week or so, but I think it is really DOA. :sigh

Sheryl


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

We put all of our dampened electrical components in a food dehydrator for a few hours. Save many a cell phone and digital camera that way. The hair dryer was a good idea too  Is there a warranty on the scale at all??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl did you get your soap made??


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Not yet, but I did get my scale replaced. Hopefully I will get some done tonight and tomorrow. I managed to get my hands on a little fire wood, so maybe I can stay in the kitchen tonight. The last couple of nights I have been hold up in the bed room with the doors shut, my little electric heater, and under the electric blanket. The rest of the house has been too cold to do anything.,! Brrrrr

Thanks for thinking of me.

Sheryl


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

The number one thing I hate about soaping is safety precautions...havng to do it when nobody is around, that means 5 am or 11 pm...none of which sounds good right now  I have to many little ones, and accidents happen in a blink of an eye. Prevention is eliminate the hazard cuz' you can't control it. So I'm limited to my soapmaking times. That is my biggest headache.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep, most of my soaping is in the wee hours of the morning. Unless dd is home.

Sheryl


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you have a freecycle yahoo group for your area? Its a great way to get things you need without having to pay for them or to get rid of things you just dont want to throw away because they are some good. Our group has a cafe which your allowed to buy and sell things as well. Its free and cant hurt.


----------

